# Big hello from "Northern Alberta".



## johnk (Feb 27, 2022)

Very new to metal turning. I know just enough to be dangerous. I have acquired a Chinese combination lathe that needs a lot of TLC. So far I have not found any parts breakdown for this unit. I know for sure parts are missing for this but it makes bushing/spacers (kind of) (skill set?). Excited to learn more.


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.  How far north is north?

Post some images of your combo someone here might recognize it.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from the west coast. 
@YYCHM - I was just about to ask the same question, lol


----------



## Chip Maker (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.


----------



## DPittman (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome.  It's likely there are other lathe combos out there with a different name on them but basically the same as yours.


----------



## whydontu (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver BC.


----------



## johnk (Feb 27, 2022)

Hello again I am west of Grande Prairie in Beaverlodge area. I will try to post photos of this unit. That is another skill set.


----------



## Tincup (Feb 27, 2022)

Hello from Grande Prairie


----------



## johnk (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## deleted_user (Feb 27, 2022)

johnk said:


> View attachment 21455


welcome from Toronto


----------



## 140mower (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 27, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario. 

Looks like it might be this one:






						Lathe Machine Singapore | Hup Hong Machinery
					

Here at Hup Hong Machinery, we stock a range of machine tool solutions used for all industrial purposes. View our highly effective lathe machines in Singapore today!




					huphong.com.sg


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Mcgyver (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome from Toronto.  Beaverlodge is getting up there, had to google the location....that is one big beaver!


----------



## johnk (Feb 28, 2022)

Thank you Susquatch I have contacted them to try for info.


----------



## johnk (Feb 28, 2022)

Mcgyver, yes that is a big ass beaver. This trap was found in front of it one April Fools Day


er.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 28, 2022)

johnk said:


> Mcgyver, yes that is a big ass beaver. This trap was found in front of it one April Fools DayView attachment 21476er.



Looks more like a Susquatch trap to me... GULP......


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 3, 2022)

johnk said:


> Mcgyver, yes that is a big ass beaver. This trap was found in front of it one April Fools DayView attachment 21476er.


Ho boy where are you from ? beaver in Quebec are not that big.


----------



## ntdenman (Mar 31, 2022)

A belated hello from Bonnyville AB, a bit south and waaaaaaay east!


----------



## historicalarms (Mar 31, 2022)

johnk said:


> View attachment 21455



   Yup an AT300, sold by House of tools in mid 90's. First lathe I owned and it went to Fox Creek from me, a bit closer too you so could be the same machine.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 31, 2022)

Mcgyver said:


> Welcome from Toronto.  Beaverlodge is getting up there, had to google the location....that is one big beaver!


Welcome John. 

Mcgyver, while they have a big beaver it is not THE Big Beaver.









						Big Beaver |
					






					www.tourismsaskatchewan.com


----------



## jcdammeyer (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria,BC.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 31, 2022)

Welcome from Saskatchewan.


----------



## Muddyboots (Apr 13, 2022)

johnk said:


> Very new to metal turning. I know just enough to be dangerous. I have acquired a Chinese combination lathe that needs a lot of TLC. So far I have not found any parts breakdown for this unit. I know for sure parts are missing for this but it makes bushing/spacers (kind of) (skill set?). Excited to learn more.


Welcome Johnk. Glad to see you here.


----------

